
The Problem with Amazon and Open Source Isn’t Amazon - CrankyBear
https://anonymoushash.vmbrasseur.com/2019/06/07/the-problem-with-amazon-and-open-source-isnt-amazon/
======
verdverm
Agree with the OSS / Amazon licensing sentiments. My problem with Amazon and
OSS is they give back far, far less than their competitors. Google, Microsoft,
RedHat, and Facebook top my list of corps doing good OSS work.

